# Age of meads



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

What is the oldest mead you have tasted? What is the oldest in your storeroom? Share the details...


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have mead in my well housing from 1994. I bottled that batch in Old Congress Beer Bottles found in the basements of a very old vacant witches house!! Try and top that! I'm almost afraid to open them.


----------

